# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Anyone have Toilet Paper for sale in Texas?

## TheTexan

Willing to drive to pick it up.  Prefer to stay in Texas but let me know if you have TP in Louisiana or Oklahoma.

----------


## jmdrake

> Willing to drive to pick it up.  Prefer to stay in Texas but let me know if you have TP in Louisiana or Oklahoma.


Well I have found that the Dollar Generals here in Tennessee are pretty good at keeping the off-brand in stock.

----------


## pcosmar

> Willing to drive to pick it up.  Prefer to stay in Texas but let me know if you have TP in Louisiana or Oklahoma.


I heard you were just threatened with Quarantine..

did everyone $#@! at once?

----------


## TheTexan

> I heard you were just threatened with Quarantine..
> 
> did everyone $#@! at once?


I came a bit in my pants, when I heard them mention checkpoints and martial law

----------


## acptulsa

We do have paper in Oklahoma, and we're keeping it.

Use your Longhorns jerseys.

----------


## Sammy

I have enough Toilet paper but thanks The Texan

----------


## pcosmar

> I came a bit in my pants, when I heard them mention checkpoints and martial law


Well I am planning a TP Delivery to Family in Portland on Sunday..

I'll let you know about Border Crossings and such.

----------


## acptulsa

> Well I am planning a TP Delivery to Family in Portland on Sunday..
> 
> I'll let you know about Border Crossings and such.


There's no keeping wetback Texicans from swimming the Red River.

We're just banning sales of duct tape.  We know they can't think of any other way to keep the paper dry swimming back.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## acptulsa

Remember the Alamo.

----------


## Dr.3D

Just nail a Sears Catalog to the wall, like in the old days.

----------


## acptulsa

> Just nail a Sears Catalog to the wall, like in the old days.


I'd have to get online and print it off first.  If I'm going to use printer paper, why waste the ink?

----------


## Dr.3D

> I'd have to get online and print it off first.  If I'm going to use printer paper, why waste the ink?


Or just wipe with your device and clean it later.

----------


## Dr.3D

Mom Discovers New Simple Trick to Stop Wasting Money on Toilet Paper

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Dundelionn

> Customizable pressure settings - that's good, but I'm just as concerned with temperature control. I'm not one for cold showers, as it were. And do they have a blower - like when my car comes out of the car wash?


Bidets are underestimated. I guess this quarantine thing is a right time to test one of these. I'm planning to do some bathroom renovation and make it more compact. I've heard mostly about separate bidet bowls, but this post reminded me that bidet seats also exist and can be used with different toilets.

----------

